# Get Ready Va/Nc



## blaryslawn (Jan 8, 2010)

Theres a monster comin this weekend..... White Gold for christmas!!!


----------



## greenacres2010 (Dec 22, 2010)

*let it snow*

Doesn.t look like we are gonna get it as bad here gonna go a little south and east hopefully thouogh we 'll be out all weekend


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm ready, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Accuweather now says 3-6" from VA down to around here. However, I'll believe it when I'm stacking snow.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

They have been increasing the amounts today. The 4-6" line is now over my house on the left hand side.

http://www.wral.com/weather/story/8823509/


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Looks like even more.......Thank goodness this is coming on a holiday weekend.

http://www.wral.com/weather/story/8825915/


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

We got pounded! (for here) There's about 9 or 10 inches at my house. I just took the snowmobile for a spin, haha!

I plowed from 5am to 430p. Friggin people just had to go out today to shop and buy bread and milk.

One guy parked his Prius in front of a pile I was stacking. I started to stack around him and he got the hint to move it.


----------

